# 5-string Bass Tuning to match down tuned guitar?



## sharedEQ (Aug 2, 2016)

If you have a 5 string bass, what tunings would be best to match standard down tuned guitars?

D-std = 4th string D

C-std = 4th string C or 5th string C?

B-std = 5th string B

A-std = 5th string A

?

It seems like key of C-std could go either way.


----------



## Nag (Aug 2, 2016)

It doesn't matter at all. Depends on the player.

If you play metal, and the type of metal where the bass plays in unison with the guitar but one octave below, you won't need any lower notes. So you could tune the lowest string to match the lowest string on the guitar, and have an extra high string (6-string bass style). Another thing in favor of this method is that if you tuned the 4th string to C, the 5th string would be tuned really really low, and most likely too low to sound good on a typical bass scale. 

That being said, having an extra low string would make some fingerings easier by transposing, if the scale length allows good intonation.

With an extra high string, you can have more clarity on certain notes by transposing them up... and you can do some bass soloing to steal the show


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 2, 2016)

Just tune exactly an octave down, if you want, there's no restriction on bass tuning, just buy a custom set of single strings for the tuning you choose. Huge strings are available to go an octave below an 8 string too (.175 F#0).


----------



## sharedEQ (Aug 3, 2016)

If I file out the nut slots to fit larger strings, can I go back to smaller strings?


----------



## Winspear (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes, no problem. The slot should only get wider, not deeper. It would only be a problem on guitar say where you are bending and it would have sideways give in the nut.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 3, 2016)

If you are the bass player, just tune however you want to tune and play awesome parts that counterpoint the guitar parts. If not, let the bass player tune however he wants, and instead of worrying about that, come up with some awesome riffs for your bass player to counter off of.

Frankly, I find it lazy to assume that the tunings should depend upon one another, unless you are doing something microtonal or something. You know, if one guitarist tuned to 7-limit JI and the other to Werkmeister III and the bass player to 12-tone plus.


----------



## sharedEQ (Aug 3, 2016)

bostjan said:


> If you are the bass player, just tune however you want to tune and play awesome parts that counterpoint the guitar parts. If not, let the bass player tune however he wants, and instead of worrying about that, come up with some awesome riffs for your bass player to counter off of.
> 
> Frankly, I find it lazy to assume that the tunings should depend upon one another, unless you are doing something microtonal or something. You know, if one guitarist tuned to 7-limit JI and the other to Werkmeister III and the bass player to 12-tone plus.



The reason I asked the question is that I'm a guitar player who currently only owns a 4-string. I'm looking into getting a 5-string bass to work with down tuned guitars and I want to cover as much range as possible.

I have alot of guitars so I can down tune several and keep them that way. But for bass, I need to come up with a strategy to cover as many tunings as possible. I could down tune the 4, but it requires another nut and differnt gauge strings. and then if I want to play standard tuning I have to reverse everythiing. Based on what you're saying, a 5string bass in standard tuning will cover anything as low as a B, it doesnt matter if open strings line up.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 3, 2016)

Which 5-string basses are you researching? I'd say that with a 35" scale bass with decent pickups, I'd suggest (low to high) A0 D1 G1 C2 F2. With a Dingwall or the Brice FF, (37"), you can get away with lower than that. But it also depends on your touch and your ears. Maybe you'll enjoy a whole step down from that.

The problem, though, is that when you get lower than A0, it seems that amps and cabs start to behave quite differently, as in, they aren't really designed for such tunings, but with finesse, you can get them into submission. At least to my ears. It's really easy to drop tune to F0 or E0, but to get it sounding great is a real undertaking.

Another option is to tune E1 A1 D2 G2 C3 and use an octave divider pedal to get subcontra frequencies to ring out, which is what I did for a spell. Even playing in unison with the guitar sounds thicker and beefier with good bass strings and a nice bass amp (or amp sim), but a good octave pedal can really beef things up, too.


----------



## ixlramp (Aug 3, 2016)

As you use multiple guitar tunings it's best to just choose 1 bass tuning instead of constantly retuning to 'match' the guitars. If you go no lower than A std. i recommend ADGCF also, with a 35" scale bass, with a .145 for the low A. An equal tension set would be .145 .105 .080 .060 .045 (light tension) or maybe use slightly heavier gauges for the middle 3: .145 .110 .085 .065 .045.

When filing the nut only widen, don't deepen, and make sure the slot floor keeps a curved shape, this will centre the string in the slot due to downforce. Then you'll have no problem returning to smaller gauges.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 3, 2016)

it all depends on how similar the bass and guitar parts are going to be. Are you up to learn the bass parts in a different way?, in different frets, and left hand movements?

some songs you might have a lot of open string riffs (lets say a D), sometimes you can get away with it on a standard 5 string bass as you have the D on the 3rd fret, but can you do the riff in that way?

also in drop tunings. you dont need drop tune your bass as you are not doing any power chords stuff, or open chords. But can the riff still be made with the difference in string gaps? and again the open strings

a 5 string would get you pretty much anywhere so get one, and leave your 4 string for the E-D tunings , and the 5 for A-C tunings


----------



## sharedEQ (Aug 3, 2016)

A-Branger said:


> a 5 string would get you pretty much anywhere so get one, and leave your 4 string for the E-D tunings , and the 5 for A-C tunings



That sound like it. Plan.


----------



## A-Branger (Aug 3, 2016)

you can always drop the E string to D on a 5 string bass too and ignore the B string. So in a way you dont really need the 4 string bass.

so you could either sell the 4 string, or tune it to something weird, or jsut keep it because collection


----------



## olejason (Aug 4, 2016)

It doesn't matter at all. Notes are notes, just tune how you want and transpose as necessary. The tunings don't need to match.


----------



## sharedEQ (Aug 4, 2016)

Is there a good gauge of string that will work well for both E-std and D-std tuning on a 34" scale?

Whats on there now, when I down to to D-std is a bit floppy.

I'm going to keep the 4-string for E and D, but get a 5-string to cover everything else.

I measured and the set that is on there now is .45 - .105


----------



## Winspear (Aug 4, 2016)

I'd use these for a common set http://www.daddario.com/DADProductD...Nickel_Wound__Balanced_Tension_Medium__50_120 though the top 3 will be pretty heavy. You may do better to just buy a single 115 or so.
If you have access to single strings at a good price (D'addario online store should be pretty good for you in the USA) , 115 80 60 45 will be a perfect set imo. Pretty much what you've got now but with a string optimized for Eb and the A and D not so overly tight.


----------

